# bell pepper seeds?



## Jiji (Nov 22, 2016)

Now I have looked around quite a bit google,ect about what a mouse can eat.. I was wondering though can they have green bell pepper seeds? I know they can eat bell pepper a little.. but what about its seeds?... and also can they eat plant seeds? like the seeds of a tomato plant? or seeds of a cucumber? that sort of thing? I have looked around and don't seem to see this exact question about..

anyway i am just looking for things to make food interesting :mrgreen:


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Mine get pepper seeds - they get all the pepper bits that would otherwise go in the compost when I'm doing food prep for myself.
I would also theoretically give tomato and cucumber, but remember that they have a high water content.


----------



## Jiji (Nov 22, 2016)

ok nice! Thanks for the information.. I just thought about it simply because I typically throw away the seeds or keep it to attempt and grow some in my moms garden.. I am a huge bell pepper connoisseur.. so i thought it would be probably nice for them to have fresh seeds from the peppers sometimes but i wasn't sure.. :mrgreen:


----------

